# الاسرار المفقوده لنيكولا تسلا



## eng.alrawi (4 نوفمبر 2011)

وكان نيكولا تيسلا (10 يوليو 1856 7 يناير 1943) مخترع ومهندس الميكانيكي والكهربائي. وغالبا ما يستشهد له بوصفه واحدا من أهم المساهمين في الكهرباء التجارية واشتهر العديد من التطورات الثورية له في مجال الكهرومغناطيسية في أواخر القرن 20 وأوائل 19. شكلت براءات الاختراع تسلا والعمل النظري على ألتيار التناوب الحالية الحديثة (AC) نظم الطاقة الكهربائية ، بما في ذلك نظام متعدد الأطوار التوزيع الكهربائية والمحرك AC ، مع الذي ساعدت في الثورة الصناعية الثانية.

ولد وهو صربي في قرية Smiljan، الكرواتية العسكرية على الحدود، في أراضي كرواتيا اليوم، وكان تابعا للإمبراطورية النمساوية بالميلاد، وأصبح في وقت لاحق مواطنا أميركيا. بعد اختراعاته الثوريه في الاتصالات اللاسلكية عن طريق الراديو في 1894 وبعد ان اصبح المنتصر في "حرب التيارات" (بينه و بين ادسون بين التيار المتردد و المستمر)، اصبح يحظى باحترام واسع كواحد من أعظم مهندسي الكهرباء الذين عملوا في الولايات المتحدة. هناك الكثير من اعماله رائدة في وقت مبكر الهندسة الكهربائية الحديثة والعديد من اكتشافاته التي كانت ثوريه جدا فهو اول من اكتشف كيف نقل التيار الكهربائي لا سلكيا و اول من اكتشف نوع جديد من الطاقه الكهربائيه(التي نسيت و اعيد البحث قيها من قبل علماء تحت تفقتهم الخاصه و التي تلقت و مازالت تتلقي رفض المجتمع العلمي) و هذه الطاقه الكهربائيه لا تؤذي الجسم البشري و بمكان اي شخص في العالم ان يتلقى هذه الطاقه بدون ان تنضب ، و لكن بسبب فكره الحصول على طاقه كهربائيه في اي مكان في العام فان مموليه اهملو مشروعه لأنه من المستحيل تركيب عداد كهربائي و بيع الكهرباء و نظرا لشخصيته غريبة الأطوار ومزاعمه لا يصدق على ما يبدو وغريبة في بعض الأحيان بشأن احتمال التطورات العلمية والتكنولوجية ، اصبح منبوذا و المجتمع العلمي اعتبره عالما مجنون تسلا لم يهتم بالمال يقال انه مات الفقير،في سن ال 86. و كل ملاحظاته و براءات اخترعاته ال 700 استولى عليها الاف بي اي و لم بنشر الى العدد القليل من براءات اختراعاته

http://youtu.be/h5uiK_QnyrE​


----------



## jomma (4 نوفمبر 2011)

eng.alrawi قال:


> وكان نيكولا تيسلا (10 يوليو 1856 7 يناير 1943) مخترع ومهندس الميكانيكي والكهربائي. وغالبا ما يستشهد له بوصفه واحدا من أهم المساهمين في الكهرباء التجارية واشتهر العديد من التطورات الثورية له في مجال الكهرومغناطيسية في أواخر القرن 20 وأوائل 19. شكلت براءات الاختراع تسلا والعمل النظري على ألتيار التناوب الحالية الحديثة (ac) نظم الطاقة الكهربائية ، بما في ذلك نظام متعدد الأطوار التوزيع الكهربائية والمحرك ac ، مع الذي ساعدت في الثورة الصناعية الثانية.​
> 
> 
> ولد وهو صربي في قرية smiljan، الكرواتية العسكرية على الحدود، في أراضي كرواتيا اليوم، وكان تابعا للإمبراطورية النمساوية بالميلاد، وأصبح في وقت لاحق مواطنا أميركيا. بعد اختراعاته الثوريه في الاتصالات اللاسلكية عن طريق الراديو في 1894 وبعد ان اصبح المنتصر في "حرب التيارات" (بينه و بين ادسون بين التيار المتردد و المستمر)، اصبح يحظى باحترام واسع كواحد من أعظم مهندسي الكهرباء الذين عملوا في الولايات المتحدة. هناك الكثير من اعماله رائدة في وقت مبكر الهندسة الكهربائية الحديثة والعديد من اكتشافاته التي كانت ثوريه جدا فهو اول من اكتشف كيف نقل التيار الكهربائي لا سلكيا و اول من اكتشف نوع جديد من الطاقه الكهربائيه(التي نسيت و اعيد البحث قيها من قبل علماء تحت تفقتهم الخاصه و التي تلقت و مازالت تتلقي رفض المجتمع العلمي) و هذه الطاقه الكهربائيه لا تؤذي الجسم البشري و بمكان اي شخص في العالم ان يتلقى هذه الطاقه بدون ان تنضب ، و لكن بسبب فكره الحصول على طاقه كهربائيه في اي مكان في العام فان مموليه اهملو مشروعه لأنه من المستحيل تركيب عداد كهربائي و بيع الكهرباء و نظرا لشخصيته غريبة الأطوار ومزاعمه لا يصدق على ما يبدو وغريبة في بعض الأحيان بشأن احتمال التطورات العلمية والتكنولوجية ، اصبح منبوذا و المجتمع العلمي اعتبره عالما مجنون تسلا لم يهتم بالمال يقال انه مات الفقير،في سن ال 86. و كل ملاحظاته و براءات اخترعاته ال 700 استولى عليها الاف بي اي و لم بنشر الى العدد القليل من براءات اختراعاته​
> ...


 
*اخي الكريم، هل يمكن ان تبين لنا علاقة هذا الموضوع بتقنيات استخدام الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة؟ :81:*


----------



## eng.alrawi (4 نوفمبر 2011)

jomma قال:


> *اخي الكريم، هل يمكن ان تبين لنا علاقة هذا الموضوع بتقنيات استخدام الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة؟ :81:*


يا اخي الكريم ان تسلا اول من اظهر اصطلاح zero point energy و امكانيه استغلال الطاقه الكونيه و احد صور الطاقه الكهربائيه ذات تردد عالي جدا و ان شاء الله في المستقبل سوف اشرح كيفيه بناء محول او ملف تسلا (احتاج الى بعض الوقت لأستيفاء كيفيه تصنيع مكثفات عاليه الجهد و ايضا الانواع المتوفره في السوق) الذي بعكس نظريه عمله بامكانك الحصول حتى الى 100 كيلووات حسب ما يدعي احد الاشخاص قي استراليا و لذا رايت من المهم ان امهد الطريق نحو اختراعات التسلا التي تعتبر من الخيال العلمي للبعض(حتى بعد ان اتبت عمليا) قبل التحدث عنها 

تحياتي


----------



## jomma (4 نوفمبر 2011)

eng.alrawi قال:


> يا اخي الكريم ان تسلا اول من اظهر اصطلاح zero point energy و امكانيه استغلال الطاقه الكونيه و احد صور الطاقه الكهربائيه ذات تردد عالي جدا و ان شاء الله في المستقبل سوف اشرح كيفيه بناء محول او ملف تسلا (احتاج الى بعض الوقت لأستيفاء كيفيه تصنيع مكثفات عاليه الجهد و ايضا الانواع المتوفره في السوق) الذي بعكس نظريه عمله بامكانك الحصول حتى الى 100 كيلووات حسب ما يدعي احد الاشخاص قي استراليا و لذا رايت من المهم ان امهد الطريق نحو اختراعات التسلا التي تعتبر من الخيال العلمي للبعض(حتى بعد ان اتبت عمليا) قبل التحدث عنها
> 
> تحياتي


بالتوفيق انشاالله، ونحن بعون الله سوف نكون في الإنتظار.

ولكن آمل ان توضح للإخوة المهندسين علاقة ملف تسلا بالطاقة البديلة والمتجددة، بمعنى هل يعتبر ملف تسلا مصدر بديل لمصادر الطاقة التقليدية المتعارف عليها؟ هل الطاقة المتحصل عليها من هذا الملف هي طاقة متجددة؟ لك جزيل الشكر.


----------



## jomma (4 نوفمبر 2011)

eng.alrawi قال:


> يا اخي الكريم ان تسلا اول من اظهر اصطلاح zero point energy
> 
> تحياتي


لم يرد في الرابط المبين علاقة تسلا بـ Zero point energy

The concept of zero-point energy was developed in Germany by Albert Einstein and Otto Stern in 1913, using a formula developed by Max Planck in 1900.[1][2] The term _zero-point energy_ originates from the German _Nullpunktsenergie._[1][2] The German name is also spelled _Nullpunktenergie_ (without the "s").

الموقع:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zero-point_energy


----------



## eng.alrawi (4 نوفمبر 2011)

jomma قال:


> لم يرد في الرابط المبين علاقة تسلا بـ zero point energy
> 
> the concept of zero-point energy was developed in germany by albert einstein and otto stern in 1913, using a formula developed by max planck in 1900.[1][2] the term _zero-point energy_ originates from the german _nullpunktsenergie._[1][2] the german name is also spelled _nullpunktenergie_ (without the "s").
> 
> ...



صحيح و لكن هي موجوده في الفيدو و انا اضفت معلومات قراتها في محاضرات تيسلا و مقالات تعود الى 120 سنه


----------



## eng.alrawi (4 نوفمبر 2011)

jomma قال:


> بالتوفيق انشاالله، ونحن بعون الله سوف نكون في الإنتظار.
> 
> ولكن آمل ان توضح للإخوة المهندسين علاقة ملف تسلا بالطاقة البديلة والمتجددة، بمعنى هل يعتبر ملف تسلا مصدر بديل لمصادر الطاقة التقليدية المتعارف عليها؟ هل الطاقة المتحصل عليها من هذا الملف هي طاقة متجددة؟ لك جزيل الشكر.



نعم يمكن و اثبت عمليا و لكن !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
في الحقيقه يعتبر التحدث في هذا الموضوع من المحضورات في الوسط العلمي و اخر شخص اراد ان ينشر هذه التقنيه هو دونالد سميث سنه 1995 و لكن للاسف لم يسمع منه اي خبر لحد الان مثله كمثل بيتر لندرمان الذي ارسلت له و المنظمات التي شارك بها عده رسائل(اردت ان استفسر عن بعض النقاط في براءه اختراعه) ولم اسمع منه اي خبر و المنظمات لم تسمع منه خبر من سنتين و لم احاول ان اتصل بدونالد سميث (لديه ايضا براءه اختراع في هذا المجال)لأنه كان كبير بالعمر وقت اعلانه عن التقنيه فممكن ان يكون ميت و الله اعلم


----------



## jomma (4 نوفمبر 2011)

eng.alrawi قال:


> نعم يمكن و اثبت عمليا و لكن !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> في الحقيقه يعتبر التحدث في هذا الموضوع من المحضورات في الوسط العلمي و اخر شخص اراد ان ينشر هذه التقنيه هو دونالد سميث سنه 1995 و لكن للاسف لم يسمع منه اي خبر لحد الان مثله كمثل بيتر لندرمان الذي ارسلت له و المنظمات التي شارك بها عده رسائل(اردت ان استفسر عن بعض النقاط في براءه اختراعه) ولم اسمع منه اي خبر و المنظمات لم تسمع منه خبر من سنتين و لم احاول ان اتصل بدونالد سميث (لديه ايضا براءه اختراع في هذا المجال)لأنه كان كبير بالعمر وقت اعلانه عن التقنيه فممكن ان يكون ميت و الله اعلم


 
سيدي الكريم، هل تعني ان هناك مؤمرة، ربما تستهدف قتل كل من يتحدث في هذا الموضوع؟:81:


----------



## eng.alrawi (4 نوفمبر 2011)

jomma قال:


> سيدي الكريم، هل تعني ان هناك مؤمرة، ربما تستهدف قتل كل من يتحدث في هذا الموضوع؟:81:



طبيعي جدا لأن شيل لوحدها تكسب 3 مليون دولار في الساعه في كل يوم في السنه تخيل ما سيحدث لو!!! كل سيارات تستخدم الماء كوفود و كل شخص يولد الكهرباء في منزله يشكل منفصل و بالمجان ؟؟؟؟ 

فهل سيكون هناك سبب للحروب بعد ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟
و هل ستبقى مصانع السلاح على ماهي عليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

و للمعلومات فان اول من عارض تسلا و حاربه هو جي بي مورغان و روكفيلر و فورد و هل تعلم من هؤلاء؟ عائله جي بي مورغان اليوم تملك اكبر البنوك و شركات النفط في العالم و و عائله روكفيلر اكبر مصانع السلاح و النفط طبعا و فورد معروف صاحب سيارات فورد و مالك اسهم في كبريات شركات النفط 
و هم لليوم ملتزمين بالعهد المتوراث السيطره الكامله 

تحياتي و كل عام و انت بخير


----------



## محمد.المصري (4 نوفمبر 2011)

eng.alrawi قال:


> نعم يمكن و اثبت عمليا و لكن !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
أخي الكريم كلمة "ولكن" سمعناها كثير جدا و تكون هي النتيجة دائما

إن كان لديك الاثبات فاعرضه 
و لو كنت خايف من أن تغتال كما تقول فلما فتحت موضوع جديد لا فائدة منه 

و مع ذلك نأمل أن تعرض الاثبات في أقرب وقت
و نحن في الانتظار 



eng.alrawi قال:


> في الحقيقه يعتبر التحدث في هذا الموضوع من المحضورات في الوسط العلمي و اخر شخص اراد ان ينشر هذه التقنيه هو دونالد سميث سنه 1995 و لكن للاسف لم يسمع منه اي خبر لحد الان مثله كمثل بيتر لندرمان الذي ارسلت له و المنظمات التي شارك بها عده رسائل(اردت ان استفسر عن بعض النقاط في براءه اختراعه) ولم اسمع منه اي خبر و المنظمات لم تسمع منه خبر من سنتين و لم احاول ان اتصل بدونالد سميث (لديه ايضا براءه اختراع في هذا المجال)لأنه كان كبير بالعمر وقت اعلانه عن التقنيه فممكن ان يكون ميت و الله اعلم


----------



## eng.alrawi (4 نوفمبر 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> أخي الكريم كلمة "ولكن" سمعناها كثير جدا و تكون هي النتيجة دائما
> 
> إن كان لديك الاثبات فاعرضه
> و لو كنت خايف من أن تختال كما تقول فلما فتحت موضوع جديد لا فائدة منه
> ...



ههههههههههههه انا لن اهدد الا اذا خرجت على مجتمع العلمي و اظهرت للعالم بانه ممكن توليد الطاقه الكهربائيه و اسست شركه و بدات بتوفير الاجهزه 

و الاثبات موجود حقق في اصحاب براءات الاختراع من السبعينات الى الان كلهم ماتو بطريقه غريبه و القصه الاشهر هي ستان ماير اخترع سياره تستعمل الماء كوقود و قد سمم عام 1998 و لا اريد ان اسرد المزيد من التفاصيل فالقائمه تطول بامكانك ان تبحث عن المخترعين في free enrgy و حقق في اسباب وفاتهم 

ان شاء الله في المستقبل القريب (احتاج الى بعض الوقت للكتابه )سارفق جميع التجارب و براءات الاختراع في مجال ملف تسلا و تجاربي و تجارب معضم الهواة الذين بنوها اما عن التحليل الكهربائي فلم ابدا بالتجارب لحد الان لأني احتاج الى بعض الوقت لأفهم براءات الاختراع و دوائر الرنين 

تحياتي و كل عام و انت بخير


----------



## jomma (5 نوفمبر 2011)

eng.alrawi قال:


> ههههههههههههه انا لن اهدد الا اذا خرجت على مجتمع العلمي و اظهرت للعالم بانه ممكن توليد الطاقه الكهربائيه و اسست شركه و بدات بتوفير الاجهزه
> 
> و الاثبات موجود حقق في اصحاب براءات الاختراع من السبعينات الى الان كلهم ماتو بطريقه غريبه و القصه الاشهر هي ستان ماير اخترع سياره تستعمل الماء كوقود و قد سمم عام 1998 و لا اريد ان اسرد المزيد من التفاصيل فالقائمه تطول بامكانك ان تبحث عن المخترعين في free enrgy و حقق في اسباب وفاتهم
> 
> ...


 
سيدي الكريم، سألتك ان تفيدنا بعلاقة ملف تسلا بالطاقة البديلة والمتجددة، فأجبتني بأن الحديث في هذا الموضوع محضور، وفهمت أن من يتحدث في هذا الموضوع قد يتعرض للإغتيال، إذا كان هذا هو الحال، هل نقفل الموضوع خوفا على حياتنا جميعا؟:81:


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 نوفمبر 2011)

الموضوع للإغلاق


----------

